# Gehäuse gesucht



## Crossbones (20 November 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mich gestern ein wenig aufgeregt. In der Tiefgarage unseres Wohnhauses würde der Deckenschalter mit Kette, um das Tor für die Ausfahrt zu öffnen aus Sicherheitsgründen gegen einen Schlüsselschater ausgetauscht. Leider wurde dieser Schlüsselschalter auf der rechten Seite installiert. Hat man keinen Beifaher muss man also aussteigen um das Tor zu öffnen. 
Auf der linken Seite konnte der Schalter angeblich nicht installiert werden, weil der benötigte Pfeiler angeblich im Weg stehen würde und jemand dagegen fahren könnte.

Mein Gedanke war jetzt ein Gehäuse mit einen Schlüsselschalter aufzuhängen natürlich auf der linken Seite. Das Gehäuse am besten in einer Signalfarbe und mit einem Gummiüberzug.
Leider konnte ich bisher nichts finden. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand eine passendes Gehäuse oder auch eine andere Möglichkeit. 

schönen Dank für eure Hilfe

Micha


----------



## sue port (20 November 2008)

hola micha,

gegen realitätsfremde kastenanbringer kann man zwar nix machen aber 
wie wäre es mit sollch einer lösung:

http://www.abus.de/de/main.asp?Scre...21018646&select=0101b13&artikel=4003318354151

weiß nicht ob es sowas auch in wetterfest gibt.

greetinx

sue


----------



## thomass5 (20 November 2008)

vielleicht was in Deine Richtung
http://www.hebezeuge-angowski.de/bauteile.htm
Thomas


----------



## Steve81 (20 November 2008)

Wie wäre es damit?

So, und jetzt mal im ernst.
Warum kann man links gegen eine Säule fahren und rechts nicht? Gibt es links denn keine Wand wo man einen Schalter anbringen kann? Da muss es doch eine vernünftige lösung geben!


----------



## Crossbones (20 November 2008)

Warum man den Schalter rechts nicht mit einer Säule anbringen konnte versteh ich auch nicht. Wieso überhaupt im inneren ein Schlüsselschalter angebracht werden musst verstehe ich ebenfalls nicht nicht. 

Aus der Tiefgarage braucht man nen Schlüssel um rauszukommen aber die Haustüre darf nicht abgeschlossen werden weil es ja ein Fluchtweg ist. 



Die Firma Abus hat leider nichts brauchbares im Angebot (7 Parteinen im Haus mit je 2 Parkplätzen)

Die Firma http://www.hebezeuge-angowski.de/ 
hat leider nichts passendes im Angebot.

Zu denm Anbegot von Ebay sage ich mal nix aber trotzdem danke für das Angebot


----------



## Solaris (20 November 2008)

Warum nicht über Funk? Oder beides, wegen den Fernbedienungsmuffeln

zum Beispiel sowas:

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=611212



das ist noch nich mal teuer, bestimmt billiger als ein robuster mechanischer Schlüsselschalter mit entsprechendem Verschleiß, und bequem ist es auch


----------



## Cerberus (20 November 2008)

Crossbones schrieb:


> Auf der linken Seite konnte der Schalter angeblich nicht installiert werden, weil der benötigte Pfeiler angeblich im Weg stehen würde und jemand dagegen fahren könnte.


 
Apropos Pfeiler kam mir gerade folgende Idee:

Warum nicht ein beweglicher Gummi-Pfeiler und wenn man dagegen fährt, geht das Tor auf?!*ROFL*


----------



## marcengbarth (20 November 2008)

Also Funk ist doch ne passende Lösung. Dann kann man ja Schlüsselschalter oder Fernbedienung verwenden.


----------



## Perfektionist (20 November 2008)

z.B. Hängetaster Fabrikat Telemecanique? (gibt es auch kleiner)


----------



## Crossbones (21 November 2008)

Ja die Firma Telemecanique hat da wirklich was nettes im Angebot vielen Dank für die nette Hilfe. Das passt wie die Faust auf Auge.

Von der Firma Rose hatte ich inzwischen etwas ähnliches gefunden allerdings nicht direkt zum Aufhängen.


schönen Dank für euere Hilfe

Micha


----------

